# Problem with Jungle Motors



## Lordwacky (Jan 28, 2009)

I too just recently had a somewhat negative interaction with Jungle Motors. I sent them an email inquiring as to the availability of an item in the store section of their website. I got a reply 2 days days later saying that yes they did indeed have the item in stock and then said that the price was 2.5x the price listed on the website. When I asked about it the response didn't address the markup, simply said there was a $100 minimum order (which isn't post anywhere on their site).

Seems like these guys are willing to change the rules and take thier customers for whatever they think they can get out of them. Just thought I wouls post as an FYI, beware.


----------



## Nirmalanow (Jan 1, 2010)

Here is an update on my experience with buying the car from Jungle Motors. In spite of repeated letters from my lawyers, they failed to refund my money and in fact stopped replying at all to my communications. So I filed a complaint with the DMV and waited 6 months or so for the DMV to complete their investigation. It ended up being a catch 22 where the DMV investigated them for acting as a dealer without a license but would not pursue Jungle Motors for their other actions since they are not actually a dealer and the DMV does not investigate private party sales. In the end, Jungle Motors was just given a written warning for acting as a dealer without a license.

I then decided to write them and give them one more chance to settle without paying any of my legal fees, but still asking them to pay for transport of the car back to California. They were slow to respond and so my deadline for settlement passed. I had my lawyer start preparing a lawsuit and then just before we were going to file they offered me a settlement for my original purchase price less the cost of transport of the car back to California. I took it and am glad to be done with the whole situation.

It was quite an education for me and has changed the way I would approach any major purchase in the future.


----------

